# As requested... pics of the rest of the crew



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Unfortunately it was a little warm out today, so antics were limited. But I still ended up with some nice portraits and a few action shots!

First up, Loki... he was digging a lot, so his nose is all dirty 

For some reason, all the dogs are getting a kick out of the old, dried out straw that was used to cut down on the mud last fall.



























This one is probably my favorite Loki shot ever! Totally captures his personality!









Pretty little coyote-looking thing...


















More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Loki and Willow playing... 

"Mom, she's after me again, I can sense it..."









"See!? I TOLD YOU!"









"Seriously Willow, I'm done. You annoy me."









Willow was not being cooperative today, so just one shot of the Queen Herself.










More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Bandit... unfortunately, these shots are all pretty boring! When I'm around, Bandit wants nothing more than to stare adoringly into my eyes the entire time.  The only way I even got these shots was to put him in Sit-Stays to keep him far enough away! 

"Did you guys know I'm a Canine Good Citizen?"









"That means I'm really, really good at Sit-Stays."









"I can Stand-Stay too!"









LOL! Seriously, Bandit's one aspiration in life is to be a Good Dog. The kind of loyal, unwavering dog that would inspire a TV show.

More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

And last but NOT least, Tempest, the resident handful! 










The following pics were taken yesterday night after dinner...

Bandit and Tempo are BEST buddies...


















These two are not alike.









These two, however....... are so alike, it's scary.









OK guys, let's pose for a group shot...









BLOOPER!!! 

Bandit says, "Tsk tsk, I'm so disappointed in you, Tempo..."

Loki says, "GEEZ! Why'd you have to go ruin the shot like that?! You're making us all look bad! Argh! You annoy me!" 









That's it! Hope you all enjoyed!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, I LOVE Tempo!!! She's got the cutest expressions ever.. Watch out Mia,.. there's another pup with awesome facial expressions to rival yours! 

Thanks for the photos. I'm loving Bandit. He's SO adorable... Good boy on the sit-stay!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Nekomi,

Where do you live? Because when Tempest comes up missing... I didn't do it.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you so much! I really love Bandit, he's such a handsome boy. Nice 'stay' too  Tempo is so small compared to them! How old is she now?

Just be happy you don't live within driving distance, or Bandit might have vanished by now...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Tempo looks like Bandit's little shadow LOL She's just hovering around her big brother  Man she is so cute! 

I love the Loki shots as well. He's absolutely handsome!

Great pictures nekomi!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love Loki's yellow eyes in that black face. Willow is beautiful as ever. Bandit, well he's handsome as ever. Then we come to Tempo. I love the one of her sitting next to him on the bench. 

And the captions aren't so bad either...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ShadowSky said:


> Just be happy you don't live within driving distance, or Bandit might have vanished by now...


This is what I keep telling her about Jasper...if he ever comes up missing, I didn't do it..no sireebob!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Just be happy you don't live within driving distance, or Bandit might have vanished by now...


I'm going to have to put you on the waiting list! There's about a dozen people ahead of you that want to steal Bandit.  And, they ARE within driving distance.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Tempo is so small compared to them! How old is she now?


She'll be 13 weeks this Saturday!  She will probably not be as big as the others; her mom is super petite, about 35 - 40 lbs, and her dad is about 65 lbs. My guys are all right around 50 - 60 lbs, and I'll be happy if she hits 45 - 50 lbs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lucidity said:


> Haha, I LOVE Tempo!!! She's got the cutest expressions ever.. Watch out Mia,.. there's another pup with awesome facial expressions to rival yours!


Omg I was looking at Tempo and thinking she reminded me of Mia. If thats the case... Nekomi, you're in for some trouble!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

so im coming to take your dogs ......... whether you want it to happen or not haha


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Omg I was looking at Tempo and thinking she reminded me of Mia. If thats the case... Nekomi, you're in for some trouble!


Oh believe me, I know. She IS trouble! I wouldn't be surprised at all if our girls have a similar temperament. She is an INTENSE, very drivey pup. And she was supposedly the most mellow in her litter!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OK, I couldn't help myself. A few more...



















Loki pretending to be a wolfdog









The king of unnecessary hackle usage...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

nekomi said:


> Oh believe me, I know. She IS trouble! I wouldn't be surprised at all if our girls have a similar temperament. She is an INTENSE, very drivey pup. And she was supposedly the most mellow in her litter!


That's the best kind though!  Make's life more interesting.

Loki is still my fave. So glad you kept him. any ideas on breed now? In some of those he looks even more shepherd than usual.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Roxxy is the Queen of unnecessary hackles  There is a dog behind me that I swear Roxxy can smell while she is in the house beside me on the bed. She puffs up and looks so funny!

Loki did a very nice wolf stance...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful, every one. I love Loki's white toes and his eyes! Bandit looks like such a good-natured fellow, and his colors are so pretty. Tempo has lovely, intense blue eyes. I love Willow's light coloring. I am glad they have such a nice big yard to run and play in. 

Do you do mushing with all of them? How old must Tempo be before you can start training her for it?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks!  I mush with Willow, Bandit, and Loki. Tempo has a good 7 months to go yet before she'll begin serious training under harness (10 months old is the accepted age to begin pulling); but I intend to start teaching her the basic commands (gee/haw, go past distractions, hold the line out, whoa/hike) around 6 months of age.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Thanks!  I mush with Willow, Bandit, and Loki. Tempo has a good 7 months to go yet before she'll begin serious training under harness (10 months old is the accepted age to begin pulling); but I intend to start teaching her the basic commands (gee/haw, go past distractions, hold the line out, whoa/hike) around 6 months of age.


So, I guess Jazz is out? I guess in that case, you can just send him to me, right


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sure you get this a lot but they are gorgeous!! What breed are they? (lol i'm sure that you get that a lot too  )


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> I'm sure you get this a lot but they are gorgeous!! What breed are they? (lol i'm sure that you get that a lot too  )


LOL That's exactly what I was getting ready to post. I know one is a wolfdog...but the rest...not sure!

They are all so cute!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful as usual Nekomi I love yer dogs!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hey Alpha, just 'cause he doesn't pull doesn't mean he's unloved! 

As for breeds - yep, Jasper is a wolfdog, Willow is a possible very low-content wolfdog (rest being Husky/Shepherd, probably), Bandit is probably Husky/Shepherd, Loki... who knows!?! I cannot peg him at all. Those four are all rescues with unknown histories.

Tempo is an Alaskan Husky - a purebred mutt husky  Alaskan Huskies are a type more than a breed, bred strictly for performance in mushing sports.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Hey Alpha, just 'cause he doesn't pull doesn't mean he's unloved!


Aw shucks, I thought I was going to have a new dog in my house... JK. He would be waaayyy too much dog for me so you're safe. Just be sure to keep posting pictures of him (and the others too I guess!) so I don't miss him too much.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I love Loki's eyes! I can't get over how gorgeous they are!

And Bandit does appear to be a master of the sit/stays 

Willow's coloring is beautiful. I love the shot of her chasing Loki!!!

And Tempo... OMG how cute is she!!!! Absolutely adorable little girl


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

You have a really good-looking crew there, Nekomi. I adore the pic of Tempo leaning on Bandit...and the one of her screaming next to him lol. Both were great shots.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

your little tempo reminds me so much of my keno its crazy.
he was also the most mellow and he was the runt of the litter, and now, hes just a crazy, go go go pup!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs and gorgeous pics!



> LOL! Seriously, Bandit's one aspiration in life is to be a Good Dog. The kind of loyal, unwavering dog that would inspire a TV show.


That's rather appropriate, since he looks EXACTLY like the dog from The Littlest Hobo.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Littlest_Hobo


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

nekomi said:


>


LOVE this one!

In some of these, Bandit REALLY reminds me of Brom. This one particularly:


nekomi said:


>


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Kuma's Mom, I have GOT to get that show on DVD!

Maybe I need to pitch the idea of a new remake of the show, with Bandit as the star?  He has a great "movie dog" temperament... hmmm... maybe I'll film it myself


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

EDIT: OK, I found a clip of the show on Youtube and WOW. The curl in the tail, the long back, the gait, the facial expressions, it's like I'm looking at my own dog. 

Totally, amazingly creepy.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy sigh...I'm in Loki picture heaven. Some of those shots are soooo Poca-like. I showed the pics to my husband and he said, "Is that Loki or Poca?" 

DH doesn't see some of the subtle differences - Loki's muzzle is a little more square and broad, his ears are farther apart and point a little differently, his chest has less white, he has more white on his paws. Beyond that, they seem almost identical! Love to see his muscles rippling in the running pics - those back legs look powerful. And he looks like he's got more meat on him, too. Such a lovely boy. I better get working on Poca so she can meet him soon! Let's see...how did that go? Gee! Haw! 

Tempo seems like a little imp. So all the other dogs are fine with her? Sure seems so. Such a beautiful crew you have. Makes a 1-dog house seem a little too quiet - lol!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Kuma's Mom, I have GOT to get that show on DVD!
> 
> Maybe I need to pitch the idea of a new remake of the show, with Bandit as the star? He has a great "movie dog" temperament... hmmm... maybe I'll film it myself





> EDIT: OK, I found a clip of the show on Youtube and WOW. The curl in the tail, the long back, the gait, the facial expressions, it's like I'm looking at my own dog.
> 
> Totally, amazingly creepy.


Told you. The resemblance is just uncanny, they could be twins! I LOVED that show growing up. We watched it every single week. They totally should do a remake with Bandit as the star. I'd watch it for sure.


----------

